
Player Permanently Banned from 'Fortnite' for Cheating - MilnerRoute
https://www.ibtimes.com/faze-clan-standout-jarvis-kaye-permanently-banned-fortnite-cheating-2860173
======
IronWolve
Cheating is so bad in freemium games, I playing warthunder and getting shot
across the map with forests on both sides of a city. Instant replay shows the
cheating. Looked on the forums and people talked about the flux of aimbots.

Its amazing its almost 2020, and still aimbots/wallhacks in games.

